# Just saw new EOS in Nova Scoita (Canada)....AWESOME!!!!!!



## volksfolks (Dec 1, 1999)

A freind of my boss is a rep. for VW Canada and currently has an Eismeer Blue Eos with beige leather. It's a US spec car with the luxury pkg I think. We just saw it and we're sold. It's even more beautiful and impressive in person!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here are a few pics I snapped while drooling over this beauty:


----------



## volksfolks (Dec 1, 1999)

*Re: Just saw new EOS in Nova Scoita (Canada)....AWESOME!!!!!! (volksfolks)*

I just wanted to say that I have some more pics of this car if anyone is interested.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Just saw new EOS in Nova Scoita (volksfolks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksfolks* »_I just wanted to say that I have some more pics of this car if anyone is interested.









Nice color car, high quality pictures...post the rest up.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Just saw new EOS in Nova Scoita (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

So glad I did not get the beig interior....
How many seconds until it shows all the dirt....


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Just saw new EOS in Nova Scoita (notawagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notawagon* »_How many seconds until it shows all the dirt....


Hahahahaha.
Over the weekend, BMW added the new 3 series coupe to their website. BMW has had a nice natural brown leather with black carpet for a few years now. That interior color scheme would have been a much better brown/beige choice for the Eos. I think it would look really good with the darker blue paint. The Cornsilk Beige is simply too light colored for the way people really live.








2007 BMW E92/3 series coupe



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:06 AM 8-28-2006_


----------



## volksfolks (Dec 1, 1999)

*Re: Just saw new EOS in Nova Scoita (Canada)....AWESOME!!!!!! (volksfolks)*

Here are a few more pics:


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

The light beige interior is great in warm climates. I had the top down today, it was 92 degrees. You can always put in some black floor mats to match the black dash and details if you're concerned about dirt.


----------



## WolfinPR (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (nette)*

Is it me or does the license plate look crushed by the trunk in the last photo?


----------



## volksfolks (Dec 1, 1999)

*Re: (WolfinPR)*

It's just one of those dealer plates with the plastic "jackets" secured by the trunk.


----------



## Hotmoose (Aug 31, 2006)

Excellent. I've order my EOS in early march this year. I first was told that I would get it late july. Now its during the week of 9 sept. Thanks for the info. I went to the dealer with this info and bug him that custumer should get their EOS first and not their representative. All EOS are sold in can. First to arrive its mine, Grey with the sports pkg + DSG transmission.


----------



## viper_256 (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Just saw new EOS in Nova Scoita (volksfolks)*

I have seen the same one parked at Chapters in Dartmouth a couple of weeks ago. A beautiful car in person.


----------



## expound (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: (Hotmoose)*

Hey Hotmoose - have you got your EOS in Eastern Canada yet? - I am in BC Canada, and also waiting on mine which is suppose to be in the first delivery. My dealer has told me Sep 15th ? - just curious when you're picking yours up.


----------



## Hotmoose (Aug 31, 2006)

I should get it this week. I will check tomorrow. I will advise soonest


----------



## volksfolks (Dec 1, 1999)

*Re: (Hotmoose)*

That's cool Hotmoose. Let me know if you get it. I think the official release date is Sept. 15???


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (volksfolks)*

I finally saw an Eos on the road for the first time..they have been at Port for a long time but the RI dealers have them now.
Anyway in person and on the road i think its pretty ****ing ugly http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I just hope like most VWs it takes a little time to get used to,but from the one i saw it looked very funny.
Some angles it looks to small,other angles to big,the ass is ugly,actually there was nothing i liked about the car


----------



## volksfolks (Dec 1, 1999)

*Re: (nastybags)*

Man I'm not sure what you were looking at, but the Eos I saw and all the other pics on here are beautiful. I'm actually thinking about trading my Jetta for one.


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (volksfolks)*

I guess its just a matter of opinion,cause i think the Jetta/GTI front end is much better looking.
I am not a big fan of the headlights on the Eos,they look out of place http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (nastybags)*

Nah, the front headlights look just fine.


----------



## Hotmoose (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (volksfolks)*

Dealer phone me last night. The car is in transit at the train station. Dealer can only pick up the car on wed afternoon. Official release dant is fridat 15th september. I will sign off all the paper tomorrow evening or monday and pick up the car friday first ligfht ( I wish). A long long wait considerint I bought the car on march 24.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Hotmoose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hotmoose* »_Dealer phone me last night. The car is in transit at the train station. Dealer can only pick up the car on wed afternoon. Official release dant is fridat 15th september. I will sign off all the paper tomorrow evening or monday and pick up the car friday first ligfht ( I wish). A long long wait considerint I bought the car on march 24.










Congrats Hotmoose. Take photos, lucky bastard


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (sirAQUAMAN64)*

I'm totally impressed with the Eos after my first drive today. Picked up my daughter from home tonight and we went to her school for their open house. Tried the car top open and top closed, couldn't help but be impressed with the structural rigidity. I couldn't help but grin from ear-to-ear cruising in the Eos. I think my wife will be very happy, and that can't be a bad thing.








Now for those of us in the Great White North....bring on indian summer!!


----------



## volksfolks (Dec 1, 1999)

*Re: (Jouko Haapanen)*

That's awesome. I guess it helps being president of the dealership








Do you have the official CDN pricing and option package details available?


----------



## Hotmoose (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (volksfolks)*

Got my EOS in Quebec city. I will pick it up tomorrow night here what I pay
MRSP : 36900 $
Aotomatic DSG Transmission : 1400$
transport : 695
Luxury sport package 3840 $ approx
win blocker : 340 $
gravel protection ; 250$ (I dont know how its call in english)
tax on air conditionner : 100$
Total : 43 525 + tax
Silver with black interior. I will post picture as soon as I can take some.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Canada Review*

There was a Canadian review of the Eos today that was almost funny to read because it was stuffed full of incorrect information. The author Michael clark, claimed the Eos has a near 50/50 weight distribution, I think its more like 61/39. The article also states the 2.0T has a "sub 7 second 0-100km time" when its really 7.8 seconds. Clark also claimed the door panels were "straight out of the Jetta/Rabbit". He also thinks the 3.2 is "strictly for the U.S.". It just demonstrates how subjective these reviews are, and how some people don't care if their writeup is correct or not.
http://www.winnipegfreepress.c....html 
The guy also feels that retractible hardtops are some sort of a passing fad due to their impracticality taking up too much trunk space. If someone in Winnipeg runs into Michael Clark, do me a favor and kick him in the nuts, then tell him to get a job he's qualified for, because its not automotive journalism.


----------

